# Our new machine ready to go.



## tavisj (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you all for all your good information on this site. We finally have our machine, and ready to go for residential. Here are some pics and I'll get some vids when the snow fly's.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

nice setup...


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Very NICE!! Good luck..


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That looks great! Good luck this season


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

*NIce*

Very nice. What brand snow blower is that?? I have thought about this type of set up for my condo's...


----------



## tavisj (Jul 11, 2010)

its a Normand 74 inch


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice, you should get many years of service with that setup. Keep us informed on how it goes.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice new unit!! Looks Great!! tymusic


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks like a great driveway set up. Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Wallace (Dec 12, 2008)

You'll be wishing you went with a front mount 4-5 hour in to the day.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you have any more information on that blower? I am looking for one for my 3540


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

very nice. enjoy and post videos of it in action


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2007)

Great looking set up. How do you like the L5740? I've been thinking about getting one to replace my L4330.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks like a great setup.



Wallace;1100408 said:


> You'll be wishing you went with a front mount 4-5 hour in to the
> day.


Maybe you would like to explain why?


----------



## tavisj (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for all of the posts. 
Creek view prop - the blower is a Normand 74 inch with rear hydraulic blade option
Toxic - Love the Kubota 5740, IMO the best tractor on the market for the price.
Wallace - I don't think I'll ever wish that I went with a front mount blower, just sad that I couldn't get more than two of the ones I have.

70 residential contracts two commercial and counting tymusic


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks great, Good luck with the new machine


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

What a beast! That would great for condo's/townhomes.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow that's what I need. I have to hear what it cost you?


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice set up.


----------



## unityroad (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello, for what its worth. The blower should be on front. mounted on a loader frame. no neck pain. blower can be lifted to blow high existing piles. good luck with that setup. you dont drive your car in reverse do you?: Be well


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

For Resi's a rear mount makes more sense, especially with the box aspect. If you were doing something like a roadway, sure, front mount might make more sense. There would be the same backwards looking with driveways, you would still have to back out of the driveway.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice tractor and blower.... Should be a profitable set up!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

unityroad;1100693 said:


> Hello, for what its worth. The blower should be on front. mounted on a loader frame. no neck pain. blower can be lifted to blow high existing piles. good luck with that setup. you dont drive your car in reverse do you?: Be well


You realize that is an inverted blower and works while you are driving forward right.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sweet tractor.....good luck this season


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice tractor.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

unityroad;1100693 said:


> Hello, for what its worth. The blower should be on front. mounted on a loader frame. no neck pain. blower can be lifted to blow high existing piles. good luck with that setup. you dont drive your car in reverse do you?: Be well


This is going to come as shocking news to many many users on here


----------



## tavisj (Jul 11, 2010)

unityroad;1100693 said:


> Hello, for what its worth. The blower should be on front. mounted on a loader frame. no neck pain. blower can be lifted to blow high existing piles. good luck with that setup. you dont drive your car in reverse do you?: Be well


I don't understand why people have a hate on for inverted snowblowers, if you actually do the research on using this setup for residential snow removal, maybe one would be able to see, I would like to say it's being innovative, but guys like Paul and blowerman etc, have been doing resi's this way for many many years, so obviously it's tried tested and true.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

tavisj;1101753 said:


> I understand why people have a hard on for inverted snowblowers, if you actually do the research on using this setup for residential snow removal, maybe one would be able to see, I would like to say it's being innovative, but guys like Paul and blowerman etc, have been doing resi's this way for many many years, so obviously it's tried tested and true.


fixed it for you.

Very nice setup! I would love to ad a rig similar to this to my fleet, but maybe a touch bigger for my situation. Interesting tires it has, I dont know if I have ever seen them like that before? How do they compare to ag's or general purpose lugs for snow work? Good luck with it!


----------



## tavisj (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the fix snocrete, The tires are Titan torc-trac R-3's, they are supposed to be the best of both worlds for snow and ice and the dirt, first year with the tires so I'll let ya know through the season.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Is this your first tractor blower ? or do you have others.... Pics?


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice setup ya got there.


----------



## tavisj (Jul 11, 2010)

IMAGE;1101799 said:


> Is this your first tractor blower ? or do you have others.... Pics?


This is my first Tractor/blower set up, and as far as I know, the first in Western Canada.


----------



## Ajhenderson13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Never saw, a snow blower like that, Looks nice!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

tavisj;1101805 said:


> This is my first Tractor/blower set up, and as far as I know, the first in Western Canada.


Good for you man. Keep us posted as the winter starts for you.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice tractor! Can't wait to see some action pics!


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

I love that machine. I should havebought a 5740 instead of the 3540


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks great


----------



## tavisj (Jul 11, 2010)

The tractor blower and tires are doing great. We have had quite the snowfall out here in Edmonton, and my set up has worked very well, especially on our excessively large driveways with 2 to 3 feet of snow drifted down the whole 100 foot by 20 foot driveway, the 5740 and normand just eat it up with tons of power. Quite proud of the little tractor to be honest. I'll try to get some vids soon. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## tavisj (Jul 11, 2010)

I am also willing to sell my second Normand 74 inch with hydro back blade and chute still wrapped in plastic.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice set-up - I have to laugh when I see the know it alls chime in with their opinions. 

I would be interested in a similar unit. Can you give us an idea on the cost? Thanks


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

tavisj;1206027 said:


> I am also willing to sell my second Normand 74 inch with hydro back blade and chute still wrapped in plastic.


pm sent :salute:


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

That thing is a beaut.


----------

